# 40mph speedticket for skater



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3565777/Prankster-triggers-speed-camera-on-ROLLER-SKATES.html

"I've been towed by a car in the past at 65mph - and it didn't feel far off that." Then posted the film on utube :lol:


----------

